# kde-login-bildschirm

## Yonathan

seit ich gestern im rahmen der installation von proftp im usercenter einige user eingerichtet, gelöscht oder editiert habe und an ein oder zwei gruppen was geändert habe, habe ich beim login in die kde nach dem starten, keine einträge mehr in dem login-bildschirm. 

links ist eine schmale weiße leiste, die felder zum eintragen sind normal, aber man kann halt keinen user mehr "anklicken". ist eigentlich egal, man kennt ja die namen, aber es sieht komisch aus und kann ja nicht sinn und zweck der sache sein.

hat jemand eine idee, woran es liegen könnte, bzw wie ich meine user da wieder hinbekomme?

yona

----------

## Deever

Vielleicht versuchst du dem Problem im KDE Kontrollzentrum Abhilfe zu schaffen.

Gruß,

/dev

----------

## Yonathan

das hat leider nicht viel geholfen.

habe im kontrollzentrum -> Systemverwaltung -> Anmeldungsmanager

mal einige haken gemacht und zwar bei Benutzer habe ich die user, die ich haben will angekreuzt, aber auch nach einem neustart war der anmeldungsmanager noch ohne einträge.

yona

----------

## tuam

 :Question: 

Ich dachte, die angekreuzten Benutzer werden NICHT angezeigt? Liste zeigen angekreuzt? Bereich der Benutzer-IDs richtig eingestellt? 

FF,

 Daniel

----------

## _hephaistos_

hast du im tab "Users" folgendes angehakt bzw. NICHT angehakt:

1) ShowList

2) Inverse Selection NICHT angehakt (dh: in der benutzerliste steht im header "selected users" und NICHT "hidden users")

3) in der liste der user ein paar auswählen

4) "Apply" bzw. "OK" und raus zum kdm

cheers

----------

## Yonathan

hallo hephaistos,

das brachte leider nix, habe es so eingetragen, wie du gesagt hast, aber eine user-liste habe ich immernoch nicht, wenn ich mich anmelden will  :Sad: 

yona

----------

## Yonathan

hallo?

hat hier keiner ne idee??? selbst nach einem neu-merge von xorg-x11 kde ist die leiste noch leer  :Sad: 

----------

## Vortex375

Evtl. die /usr/kde/3.x/share/config/kdm/kdmrc löschen und dann kdm neu mergen (?)

Vll musst du auch gar nicht neu mergen und es reicht wenn du die Datei löschst. Mit ein bisschen Glück erstellt er eine neue Config-Datei.  :Wink: 

----------

## Yonathan

eigentlich hatte ich die gelöscht, da ich zum neuemergen die komplette kde neugemacht habe und alles in /usr/ gelöscht habe, aber ich werde das mal machen und dann mal schauen

----------

